# Jones Soda Halloween Cans



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

Jones Soda hasn't had the Halloween cans in a few years, and that is just unacceptable! 

I've written letters inquiring into the 2012 Halloween plans to Jones, and now I created a Facebook page to try to get them to bring back the Halloween can designs. My kids love 'em, and they were a new tradition at our house for the seasons that they sold them at Target.

Like the page, maybe we can make some noise. :jol:

http://www.facebook.com/BringBackJonesSodaHalloweenDrinks?ref=ts


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Meh


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Is there REALLY any need to be so rude AR?

Good luck with your quest Uncle Steed. We don't have it here in Australia.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

AR is always rude...

I've never seen these before but i would love to get em'


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I "liked" your page. I had never seen those cans before, but I love them!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those are charming in a retro way


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Those are awesome! I'll support any product with Halloween labeling haha! Well maybe not everything...but still! Good luck on your quest!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

these cans are cool man!! hope you succeed in your request!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I liked the page and sent them a letter. Hope it helps.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Often Jones Soda will make labels based on customer pics, why not send them as many Halloween photos as you can along with your Facebook plan? Maybe host a competition on your page? We love Jones Soda over here!


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

Great idea!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Those are wicked cool! 

That reminds me...I just saw a soda can on Ebay recently called Purple Passion. I haven't seen it since the early seventies.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I never was a BIG fan of Jones soda, but they have a lot of memories for me, and it IS a tradition. I liked your page, and I'll spread the word.


----------

